# había sido su esposa



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Pierre Beauvoir parecía incómodo por las últimas dosposiciones de la que, al menos nominaltmente, había sido su esposa. (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)


No entiendo " de la que... había sido su esposa". ¿Se os ocurre algo?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Pierre Beauvoir parecía incómodo por las últimas d*i*sposiciones de la que, al menos nominaltmente, había sido su esposa. (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)
> 
> 
> No entiendo " de la que... había sido su esposa". ¿Se os ocurre algo?
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela


Hola Daniela:
ich würde es foldendermaßen übersetzen:
wörtlich: ... _durch die letzten Verfügungen derjenigen, welche, zumindest dem Namen nach, seine Ehefrau gewesen war
_oder besser: ... _durch die letzten Verfügungen der Frau, die, zumindest dem Namen nach, seine Ehefrau gewesen war_

Un saludo


----------



## DanielaKlein

ahhhh tan fácil, claro. no sabía a qué se refería "de la que"


gracias y saludos,

Daniela


----------



## ayuda?

Pierre Beauvoirparecía incómodo por las últimas d*i*sposiciones *de la que,* al menosnominaltmente, había sido su esposa. (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, JuliaNavarro)

Daniela, tengo una duda:
Lo de *de la que*—¿estás segura de que lo escribieron así, en vez de* de las que*??
Favor de buscar la cita una vez más.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Hola, acabo  de revisarlo en el libro y sí, es "de la que" sin s. ¿Por qué preguntas?



Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## ayuda?

Pues, me cae difícil traducir esa parte de la frase. Si hay alguien que pueda traducir esa parte de la frase, sería muy útilà quizá la frase entera.


----------



## kunvla

ayuda? said:


> Pues, me cae difícil traducir esa parte de la frase. Si hay alguien que pueda traducir esa parte de la frase, sería muy útilà quizá la frase entera.





osa_menor said:


> ich würde es foldendermaßen übersetzen:
> wörtlich: ... _durch die letzten Verfügungen derjenigen, welche, zumindest dem Namen nach, seine Ehefrau gewesen war
> _oder besser: ... _durch die letzten Verfügungen der Frau, die, zumindest dem Namen nach, seine Ehefrau gewesen war_





> Pierre Beauvoir parecía incómodo por las últimas disposiciones de *la que*, al menos nominalmente, *había sido su esposa*. (_Dispara*,* yo ya estoy muerto_, Julia Navarro)


Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

ayuda? said:


> Pues, me cae difícil traducir esa parte de la frase. Si hay alguien que pueda traducir esa parte de la frase, sería muy útilà quizá la frase entera.


Aquí viene la traducción de la oración entera:
_Pierre Beauvoir schien verärgert zu sein über die letzten Verfügungen derjenigen, welche, zumindest dem Namen nach, seine Ehefrau gewesen war. _


----------

